# Please help



## ramsey09 (Apr 27, 2004)

im diong a project on ww2 avation and would like to interview some one by phone or mail or e-mail. well post something here or e-mail me at [email protected] welll ok thanks for helping  [/quote]


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 28, 2004)

Ramsey,

Don't try and phone me I live in New Zealand but, what sort of information are you actually looking for?

Kiwimac


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm willing to help, M8.

Hot Space


----------

